# Honda 928 Slipping in Reverse



## Duane (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi,
A couple of weeks ago, I picked up a new-to-me Honda HS928. Not too sure of the year, but it is not a new unit by any means. I have used it on 3 occasions, and it has worked well except for a slow chute motor which is not a huge deal. However, during the last snowfall, the tracks are slipping while backing the unit up. I can stop it by just applying a little pressure. If I am moving in the forward direction, it pulls as it should. I also have an HS828, so I am quite familiar with how the unit should operate. I have also searched the forum and the internet and can't seem to find anything related to the issues that I am experiencing. Any ideas as to what might be going on with this snowblower would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!
Duane


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

That seems odd, as I assume that the tracks are adjusted properly. Does varying the auger height make any difference?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Does it make any abnormal noises?
I had one that only moved backwards, but would not move forward, instead it made a clicking noise, it ended up having various issues on the side transmission (I ended up replacing the side transmission with a used unit). Does not seem like your issue though.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

sounds like dealer the dealer just took it out of the box and dropped it at your door with out checking every thing out. Most likely just needs an adjustment


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Check the HSD release lever on the lower back of the unit, make sure its fully engaged. If its halfway on, it will exhibit this behavior.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

My bad, I miss read your post. It's only new to you. I don't know hondas that well but I have been running mowers for a long time that are driven by hyd. still sound to me like you just need to make an a adjustment some where and there is nothing major going on there.


----------



## Duane (Dec 22, 2016)

You might be on to something. It now slips in both forward and reverse. Up until today, it was pulling hard when moving forward. Now it chatters on the lower right side when moving both forward and reverse.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Duane (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestion. I just went out to see if the lever had moved from the fully engaged position, but unfortunately it is all the way over to the right. I had high hopes that that would be the problem though!


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

If you hear a chatter while its slipping, you have an issue inside the right side transmission.

Although this is not uncommon, its not good. It's gonna need a teardown to see whats going on inside.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Check this thread, as it explains the servicing of the side transmission.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html


----------



## Duane (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for the link hsblowerfan. At this point, it looks as though that's all it could be. It might be a good idea to order myself a shop manual for Christmas!


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

HS: Consistently valuable information on these threads. Thanks.




hsblowersfan said:


> Check this thread, as it explains the servicing of the side transmission.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

ZOMGVTEK said:


> If you hear a chatter while its slipping, you have an issue inside the right side transmission.
> 
> Although this is not uncommon, its not good. It's gonna need a teardown to see whats going on inside.


+1 on the right transmission. Usually if both tracks are effected, the problem is in the right tranny. If the HST input shaft is turning and the tracks are not its in the right tranny. A tear down and rebuild is required. Not too bad if you do it yourself. Major $$ at a repair shop.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

First thing I would check is the hydrostatic fluid level


----------

